# Working on stocking up the freezer for the winter



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*Last month, I made a big batch of chili in the slow cooker and froze it in small containers.  One or two servings each. Today the project is chicken soup.  I am estimating I can get 5 or 6 containers out of it, not counting what I plan to eat today when it is done.*
*I am kind of proud of my self.  I am not sure what I am going to do next.  Probably another batch of chili.  Or sauce.  I had planned to make up some roasted peppers, but have not yet.  Probably still will though.*
*Does anyone else start the nesting process for the winter?  What do you make?  My niece is doing veggies from her garden.  She also has maple trees, and harvests the syrup.  Makes maple sugar candies from it too.*


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

I do that every 3 weeks.  I love trying new recipes but it's only me, so I eat one  portion and freeze the other portions.  I usually make 3-5 recipes in a marathon session and then don't cook for 2-3 weeks, just reheat.   Saves on dish washing and electricity (I have a electric stove) and great for when I don't feel like cooking.  I move the container from the freezer to the ref that morning and out on the counter one hour before heating.  I freeze just about everything.  Some freeze better than others, lasagna freezes well and so does chili and many others.  Right now my freezer is FULL, no cooking for the next couple of weeks and I just prepare a side dish like green salad etc. and I'm all set, sometimes I just make a salad with tomato, cucumber, avocado, and chopped walnuts if I'm out of greens.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*@PVC, that is my eventual plan.  To get a lot of stuff into the freezer in single portions.  Last year, we bought a 5 cu ft chest freezer.  This was, of course, before Rick took ill and died.  But I still plan to make good use of it.  Lasagna sounds good. Maybe I will do that next.  I have some meatballs I had made, cooked and froze as well.  I froze them singly, then put them in a freezer bag, so I can just take out what I need.  
I will also make a batch of turkey soup from my leftovers after Thanksgiving.  *


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

Yeah, I make vegetarian meatballs made with mushrooms, after I bake I put in a cookie sheet and freeze then put in a plastic bag.  I do that with homemade apple pie and other desserts., too, like homemade biscotti and store bought Tiramisu.  Rice, beans and other staples go into recycled 8oz containers so when I make a recipe and it calls for 2 cups etc I just take out that many containers.  Soups go into partially filled 16oz containers, just enough for a soup bowl.  Have fun!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*How does the apple pie do? Do you have to prep it any special way?*


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m with you ladies. This time of year is perfect for cooking and freezing tasty dishes. All the vegetables can be used up fresh from the gardens and new recipes tried and tested. 
Doing this ensures healthy eating and in the long run and saves time. Perhaps we can share recipes.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

PVC said:


> Yeah, I make vegetarian meatballs made with mushrooms, after I bake I put in a cookie sheet and freeze then put in a plastic bag.  I do that with homemade apple pie and other desserts., too, like homemade biscotti and store bought Tiramisu.  Rice, beans and other staples go into recycled 8oz containers so when I make a recipe and it calls for 2 cups etc I just take out that many containers.  Soups go into partially filled 16oz containers, just enough for a soup bowl.  Have fun!



Vegetarian meatballs and biscotti. 
Oh yummm. I love making biscotti. Do you bake yours twice? Once as loafs then as singles?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *How does the apple pie do? Do you have to prep it any special way?*


I just bake the pie and allow to cool a lot, then put in ref to finish cooling (on the counter it takes 3 hours!), then cut into 6 pieces, eat one and put the others into those square individual plastic containers and then freeze them.   My favorite is apple and that is all I make, I'm pretty sure all other pies would do well too.

I even read that you can freeze cheese, but I've never tried it.  I love cheese too much and it never lasts long in my house, especially the hard parmesan and mozzarella


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*@Keesha good idea.  Not a recipe, but something I use when making soup, is this stuff.  I still add vegies, but this seems to add some good seasoning and flavor to my soups.  I am linking to it at Amazon, where I bought it.  Goes a long way, as I do not use a lot in my soup. I probably still have half the container.
Soup mix*


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*Thanks, PVC.  I have never been happy with frozen cheese,  Just does not taste right.  I do not bake, but have a nice little locally owned bakery I get my pies from,  May want to buy one and try freezing.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

I like to make pulled pork, either in the oven or crockpot. (it's the only thing I like from the crock) It freezes well and it great with cole slaw an a nice bun.

Meatloaf freezes well too. 

I wouldn't freeze soup with noodles or potatoes in it, but cook either on the side while heating up the soup.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Vegetarian meatballs and biscotti.
> Oh yummm. I love making biscotti. Do you bake yours twice? Once as loafs then as singles?


I only bake it once, allow to cool, cut into pieces and put all into a plastic bag.  When I want one I take out of the freezer and pop into toaster.  It comes out defrosted AND toasted.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*RR, I agree about the noodles.  I just cook them separately.  Sometimes I put potatoes in my beef soup.  They freeze OK, but not great.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Keesha good idea.  Not a recipe, but something I use when making soup, is this stuff.  I still add vegies, but this seems to add some good seasoning and flavor to my soups.  I am linking to it at Amazon, where I bought it.  Goes a long way, as I do not use a lot in my soup. I probably still have half the container.
> Soup mix*


This looks nice, Marie.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

PVC said:


> I only bake it once, allow to cool, cut into pieces and put all into a plastic bag.  When I want one I take out of the freezer and pop into toaster.  It comes out defrosted AND toasted.


Very cool idea. Then you get a nice hot biscuit every time. I like it. Thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Keesha good idea.  Not a recipe, but something I use when making soup, is this stuff.  I still add vegies, but this seems to add some good seasoning and flavor to my soups.  I am linking to it at Amazon, where I bought it.  Goes a long way, as I do not use a lot in my soup. I probably still have half the container.
> Soup mix*



I like that it’s got no additional additives or preservatives. Great find. Thanks


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I like to make pulled pork, either in the oven or crockpot. (it's the only thing I like from the crock) It freezes well and it great with cole slaw an a nice bun.
> 
> Meatloaf freezes well too.
> 
> I wouldn't freeze soup with noodles or potatoes in it, but cook either on the side while heating up the soup.


I agree on the meatloaf, mine is made with pinto beans and oatmeal.   I do freeze my soups with potatoes in it, I love potatoes any old way.  Soups with pasta I seldom make but if I do I undercook so that it finishes cooking when reheating.  These days I've been trying out pot pie recipes and those freeze well, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

PVC said:


> I agree on the meatloaf, mine is made with pinto beans and oatmeal.   I do freeze my soups with potatoes in it, I love potatoes any old way.  Soups with pasta I seldom make but if I do I undercook so that it finishes cooking when reheating.  These days I've been trying out pot pie recipes and those freeze well, too.


Great idea for the undercooked pasta before freezing, PVC. Potatoes...let's face it I'll eat 'em defrosted too, even if a bit soggy, hahaha.

I never heard of beans in meatloaf... I guess any kind would do since I'm more of a black bean or cannelli bean gal.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*I am glad I started this thread.  I am taking notes here, and gathering ideas for future cooking.  Thanks.  Waiting for more input.  BTW, my chicken soup is smelling great. Still has an hour or so more in the crock pot, but cannot wait.  Going to cook up some Farfali (bowties) to eat with it tonight.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2019)

I work on emptying my little freezer compartment in the weeks leading up to Thanksgiving and then it seems to fill itself with treats through the first of the new year.  

I do start lugging home laundry detergent, bales of paper towels and toilet paper, etc... so I have less to deal with during the winter months.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 4, 2019)

Just starting to fill freezer - made potato and leek soup this week and to-day I
am making chicken stock from a bbq chicken carcass, some will be made into
soup and the rest frozen for future recipes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

Pea soup is another I like to make and freeze the leftovers.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

Toad -in- the hole  (sausages in yorkshire pudding batter) just google for the recipe...

Lasagne

Cottage pie

Shepherds Pie

Broccoli & Stilton soup without the Stilton cheese ( put that in at the reheating stage, last few seconds) 

Fish Pie...topped with mashed potatoes .. then sprinkle fresh grated cheese over the top when reheating.(after it's been thawed throughly in the fridge) 

Bacon & lentil soup with barley, Carrots, and leek & potatoes  ...( my absolute go to meal in winter)


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 4, 2019)

We do much of the same. I have chili, clam chowder, lasagna, and vegetable beef soup  in the freezer now. Lately I've been making bacon or sausage and egg biscuits for the freezer. 60 seconds in the mic  and breakfast is ready.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> We do much of the same. I have chili, clam chowder, lasagna, and vegetable beef soup  in the freezer now. Lately I've been making bacon or sausage and egg biscuits for the freezer. 60 seconds in the mic  and breakfast is ready.


These would be good for ''freezer breakfasts'', you could use regular muffin pans for bigger portions
https://addapinch.com/mini-quiche-recipe/


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 4, 2019)

I love reading about all the fall cooking. It's still 90F here, so no big cooking jobs yet. I will want beef stew once it gets cold, cold is 65F.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

*So, here is my soup.  Going to put these three containers into the fridge until tomorrow.  Will put them into the smaller containers to freeze tomorrow.

*


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

I was just watching Lidia on PBS and she made a butternut soup.  It looked so delicious.  I like butternut but for some reason hardly ever use it.  Need to add it to my grocery list.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2019)

I tend to stock my freezer with ingredients like vegetables, berries, cooked rice, tomato sauce, vegan meatballs, etc., rather than fully prepared meals.  However, I will make and freeze some pea soup when (and if) the weather turns cool.  Pizza is another exception because making it is such a megillah (not the least of which is preheating the oven to 500 degrees for an hour).   

A lot of the dishes listed are inspiring. Chili sounds great as do some of the soups. Great idea for a thread, @Marie5656!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 4, 2019)

StarSong said:


> A lot of the dishes listed are inspiring. Chili sounds great as do some of the soups. Great idea for a thread, @Marie5656!




*I think so too.  It is giving me some great ideas. So glad now I have the big freezer.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 4, 2019)

This all sounds good.   I never cook stuff specifically to go into the freezer, but occasionally if I have a lot of leftovers I'll freeze some.  I'm more like StarSong; I keep more "ingredients" in the freezer than prepared foods.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 5, 2019)

Forgot to mention, my soup tasted pretty darn good


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 7, 2019)

@RadishRose  This may seem a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. You mentioned meatloaf freezing well. Do you cook it first? Or just prepare the loaf and freeze uncooked?  I am thinking of that as my next project, making several smaller loafs .
I was talking with a lady who mixes beer and pork. She adds veal when she can get it.  I have never mixed the meats. May try.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @RadishRose  This may seem a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway. You mentioned meatloaf freezing well. Do you cook it first? Or just prepare the loaf and freeze uncooked?  I am thinking of that as my next project, making several smaller loafs .
> I was talking with a lady who mixes beer and pork. She adds veal when she can get it.  I have never mixed the meats. May try.


Marie, I have only frozen leftover cooked meatloaf.

You Tube is rife with "Dump and Go meals" - all the fresh ingredients are dumped into a freezer bag or container, thawed in the fridge the night before then dumped into a crock pot for cooking.

There's even more videos for Freezer Meals. Some of it is slop, and these stay-at-home-moms, seem to cook nothing but hamburger and chicken. Oh, and Tater tot casseroles with canned soup and plenty of cheezyness.

But some of them look pretty good. Most of these gals have large families so, big amounts. 

Yesterday I made a bangin' beef and barley soup with chopped fresh carrots.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 7, 2019)

I usually cook the ''meatloaf'' (made with beans), let it cool then put in ref until totally cold, I cut into serving pieces, wrap each portion with plastic wrap and put in freezer.  It's only me and I don't like to leave leftovers in ref for more than 3 days.  One meatloaf gives me like 6-8 servings.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, here is my soup.  Going to put these three containers into the fridge until tomorrow.  Will put them into the smaller containers to freeze tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 77642*



Something we learned was, we put our soups, sauces, etc. in plastic baggies and then place them in a shallow container and stick them in the freezer without the lid. After they freeze over, Usually 5-6 hours, we remove the frozen bag from the container. They stack up really well and take up less space that way. Plus, we don't end up with a bunch of broken containers since I always tend to crack the lid or the edge of the frozen container while trying to open them.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 8, 2019)

That borders on BRILLIANT, s.dog - thanks for the tip!!! )))


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Something we learned was, we put our soups, sauces, etc. in plastic baggies and then place them in a shallow container and stick them in the freezer without the lid. After they freeze over, Usually 5-6 hours, we remove the frozen bag from the container. They stack up really well and take up less space that way. Plus, we don't end up with a bunch of broken containers since I always tend to crack the lid or the edge of the frozen container while trying to open them.


Well, I have this to say about that, My Lovely Dog... I used to always freeze stuff in ziplock bags, flatten everything, ground beef, all sauces and whatever... you're right- this saves a ton of room in the freezer, but puts more plastics in the environment.

I know I'm a PITA  with my plastic nag and thanks for listening.


----------

